# Euro LIGHTS FOR 200sx?



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

Is the any kind of euro lights for nissan 200sx's? If so where can i get my hands on some?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

not tail lights. if u searched even a tad u would know that.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or for a slight idea, go check my site down there and go to night pics.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

asking for euros on for a 200 around these parts can be rather risky, the general 200 owner that has owned theirs for a while has grown to despise the euro's as they are not available for ours. you are better off without them and you grow out of them after a while. i wanted them for mine when i first got it. but later on when i finally accepted that they werent available...i grew to dislike them.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i dont dislike euros because i cant get them for my car, i just think too many people have them (played out). but i certainly dont hate them as allot of people do.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

well, i do have em for my car and i know that they are gay as hell. you 200sx owners are lucky. to think i almost bought some before i came to my non-ricer sences, if they simply weren't available i never woulda had the risk.
on the same topic, try looking for a civic on cardomain.com THAT DOES NOT HAVE euros. every single one has em!!!! what does that say? i know i don't want them. they look stupid!!!


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep - no Euro (AKA Wannabe Toyota Altezza) lights for us  I'm glad - I'd rather not see someone bastardize our vehicles. 

These wannabes need to realize something, Altezza lights only belong on one vehicle - THE TOYOTA ALTEZZA (because it was the first car to have this style of lighting, and it came stock)


----------



## 200sxr34 (Jul 30, 2003)

*euro*

actually their are euro's 4 the 200sx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea they are gay as hell...be different


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

that would be a first i was under the impresion that they did not make them....... well if you own a pre 98 you could always up grade to the 98 style, i like those the best, although the pre 98 look real good in all red, it all depends on what you like and how YOU want to fix up your car, just courious where did you see the "euro" lights, i know they make them for the sentra but have not seen them for the 200


----------



## 200sxr34 (Jul 30, 2003)

*euros*

they are ugly, i was just saying that they do make it. I have skyline R34 lights on my car


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

lets see some pics of your 200 w/ r34 lights


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wtf? its a bunch of newbies arguing and most of the comments seem :bs: there are not euros for the 200sx. prove me wrong and i'll shut up 



> "that would be a first i was under the impresion that they did not make them....... well if you own a pre 98 you could always up grade to the 98 style, i like those the best, although the pre 98 look real good in all red,"


whats the difference between 95-97 and 98 tails? (none for sentra as far as i know, you taliin 200 or what?)



> lets see some pics of your 200 w/ r34 lights


yeah. i wanna see that too!!!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *whats the difference between 95-97 and 98 tails? (none for sentra as far as i know, you taliin 200 or what?)*


the 98 200sx has like bubbly looking tails with a black out line.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

WHERE CAN I GET SOME 98 200SX LIGHTS? NEW, `NOT FROM YOUR GRANDMAS CAR.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OH MY GOD!!!!!

where the hell is Samo when you need him?!?!?! Looks like I'll have to take his place:

THEY ARE NOT *EUROS*!!! WHEN DID YOU SEE THEM ON ANY EURO CAR, I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU, BUT i DON'T RECALL *ANY* EUROPEAN CAR THAT HAS THIS STYLE TAIL LIGHT. ALTEZZAS (AS IN THE TOYOTA ALTEZZA...THE ONLY CAR THEY _SHOULD_ BE ON) ARE *SOOOOOOOOO* PLAYED OUT, I CAN'T BE AR A STOPLIGHT WITHOUT COUNTING OUT AT LEAST 15 PAIRS. THEY ARE SO FUCKING QUEER LOOKING OR AS THE OWNERS WOULD SAY *FABULICIOUS*. ALTEZZAS SHOULD BE THE OFFICIAL LOGO OF THE GAY PRIDE PARADE AND OWNING A PAIR SHOULD BE A STATEMENT THAT YOU LIKE DICK.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

pearl200sxse said:


> *WHERE CAN I GET SOME 98 200SX LIGHTS? NEW, `NOT FROM YOUR GRANDMAS CAR. *


WTF? Try a Nissan dealer, maybe?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My grandma jus upgraded to euros and she's sellin her tail lights


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Samo has been without internet access for a bit.

He would be all over this thread


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

*where to get 98 lights*

Go to this website Nissan Parts they have stock parts for most Nissans (200sx/Sentra)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

pearl200sxse said:


> *WHERE CAN I GET SOME 98 200SX LIGHTS? NEW, `NOT FROM YOUR GRANDMAS CAR. *


Okay.......TURN OFF YOU F'N CAPS!!!! 

It's rather annoying to read EVERY post of yours in caps.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Your grandma upgraded to euros huh? LOL Wish my grandma had euros on her horse.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

honda hater said:


> *Your grandma upgraded to euros huh? LOL Wish my grandma had euros on her horse. *


 Ya, unfortunately, we found out the Euros were French, so I took them off and put on a nice pair of SE-Ls.


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Good choice. Damn those French and their euro's


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> *..... Altezza lights only belong on one vehicle - THE TOYOTA ALTEZZA (because it was the first car to have this style of lighting, and it came stock) *


what about the 3rd gen Altima?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, instead of altezzas, they should be altimas


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> *Yep - no Euro (AKA Wannabe Toyota Altezza) lights for us  I'm glad - I'd rather not see someone bastardize our vehicles.
> 
> These wannabes need to realize something, Altezza lights only belong on one vehicle - THE TOYOTA ALTEZZA (because it was the first car to have this style of lighting, and it came stock) *


oh i see.. just like the R33 front end.. and now they have omega front bumper covers for the b14.. oh ... and the silvia conversion for the s14 and s15.. oh and the U S version of the integra with its JDM conversion.. and the (i hate this one) honda civic conversion to silvia.. face it. . there is always gonna be a mimic.. it doesnt matter.. let people do what they want to do with their cars.. and worry about your own.. sure we all have to see it.. but deal with it.. obviously the manufactures are making their money.. so good for them.. 

second.. the altezza is not in the US.. its the IS300.. 400.. whichever you like better, anyways.. why call it altezzas.. just because in the JDM its called that.. doesnt mean its that.. it could be called "IS300's".. i can see it now.. a post with.. does anyone have "IS300's" i want a set.. (im just rambling.. ignore me)

third.. if you want to be creative and different.. then thats cool.. but here is what i did.. i have "IS450 or 500.. or what ever the SUV is" lights in the rear.. i painted the crome red.. and removed the inner red light and made it with a yellow bulb.. ill show pics when i get home.. but anyways.. i just wanted to tell you guys.. basically.. we cant really trash talk the "Altezza lights" people.. because either you dont want it.. or cant get it.. or its too played out.. or they are immatating other cars.. because many of us do it regardless.. lets all stay on the same side here.. at least we dont play out the civic.. geez  ... Travis

sorry for the misspelling.. its morning..


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

A quote I read somewheres

_"It's bad enough there's animosity and rivalry within the Sport Compact community, and not nearly as much cooperation and support."_

This also leads to the discussion of the word "Rice." From my understanding, the word rice, in the car world, was originally used by american muscle car owners (mustang and camaro) to describe people who drove imports saying, "They're rice burners!" like they run off of rice instead of gasoline because aparently, there are large amounts of rice consumed in Japan, the country where these cars are from.

So here's my spill, and please if this bothers you please ignore. If you drive a car from Japan, you are "Rice". If someone driving a Mustang say's I'm rice, then that is OK. If someone driving a BMW says I'm Rice, then that is also OK. How in the world can someone who drives a Nissan/Inifnity, Honda/Acura, Toyota/Lexus, Mitsubishi, etc, call me Rice. I'm sorry but that is the Pot calling the kettle black. Unless we turn that word into a meaning of brotherhood like the N word has done for a large proportion of African Americans.

Waddup Blood, Waddup Cuz, Waddup Blood, Waddup Ricerz!

edit - btw, I have Altezzas, Wal-mart floor mats, and blue wire loom in my engine bay. I even have plans for decals after my car is painted. Got Rice?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Samo, we miss you


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh yeah..i forgot to mention this yesterday.. umm.. so then.. what about the Evo 5.. and the altima as mentioned.. and one hundai i believe.. there are many factory designers using the same red and mirror patterns now.. cant think of the others..Travis


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Lets get back to the guy who says he has R34 tails on his 200. You have any pics? I was thinkin about doing that too.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^good point. i forgot all about that.
LETS SEE EM PICS!! (oh boy, sounds like a repeat of newbie and what? thread )


----------

